

The Feel Good Initiative. Discover new music daily. - andr
http://thefeelgood.com/explore

======
sant0sk1
I love the "instant on" feel of this app. Just press play. Very cool.

The fact that you don't instantly force a registration page on a potential
user will help attract the BugMeNot types who would otherwise move on.

~~~
andr
Yes, that was one of our key goals. You can even tag music and organize
playlists without registering. You only need to register if you want to post
music or save your favorites/tags (they are stored in cookies for guests).

------
andr
The result of about 20 days of exploratory programming. We didn't really know
where we were going in the beginning. Things to check out: tagging (I like
this song), posting your own music, the podcast (my favorite), other tidbits.

Note: I submitted The Feel Good back in February but it was a totally
different site, so this is not a dupe.

------
scorxn
How about an embeddable mini-player? The src could be per-song, per-channel,
or just "Featured Music."

I bet a lot of people (myself included) would love this for their blogs. Then
it becomes a functional ad for your site.

~~~
andr
We are actually working on this feature right now :)

~~~
scorxn
Another idea: A narrow, vertical interface for loading in Firefox's sidebar.
Makes it easier to keep the player open while you browse elsewhere.

------
blinks
Finally, a You Tube for audio. I've been waiting for something like this for
some time -- sites like <http://virb.com/> are nice, but revolve around the
album, which isn't usually how an indie artist really writes.

Now I can put things up as I work on them, which'll be cool.

\-- <http://thefeelgood.com/blinks>

~~~
hhm
Yes, a YouTube for audio. I was waiting for it for ages... why didn't anybody
did it before? I think this idea & implementation has magic; in other words,
it's a winner.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Reminds me of Pandora.

I don't like the fact that the music stops when I click to go into comments

Sorry... however, I do like it, and everything seems nicely executed

~~~
andr
That's high on the todo list. Look for it today or tomorrow.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Awesome. Well, it's bookmarked. I'll visit again in a month or so

------
Prrometheus
It’s hard to figure out how to follow a channel vs. how to favorite a song. I
notice that if I favorite a song I start to follow the channel automatically.

Also, I’ve mentioned it before, but I would like affiliate links. I’d like to
buy music from some of the new artists I’ve found through the site, but I am
too lazy to look them up on Amazon/ iTunes

~~~
andr
Affiliate links are now live on the comments page. 6 minutes turnaround :)

The philosophy of following vs favorites is that we automatically pick the
channels you follow based on which ones you like the most songs from. It will
work for the majority of the users. More "likes" = stronger relationship.
However, the podcast is only limited to 20 songs per day for the channels with
the strongest relationship, so only the minority of power users that have more
than 20 songs a day will need to explicitly follow a channel or another to
keep it in the podcast. But you are right, we need to communicate this better.

~~~
blinks
Could you add iTunes links? I've got music in iTunes, but not on Amazon.
(CDBaby only does the former.)

~~~
pepeto
Oh I see what you mean, electric sheep is in iTunes. (i really like it) We'll
try to do that soon.

------
Prrometheus
I love these guys. They think of everything and they make a great product. I
loved the original feel good, and I love the new one too. Congrats on the
[re]launch!

------
maximilian
How does this site not violate copyright law? I love the idea, but as it is, I
feel like a nasty letter from the RIAA is being carried by a postman still wet
from the tongue of some RIAA lawyer.

Anyway, don't let that set you back. It seems great.

------
sfg
Liked it straight away. Long time last.fm user and yet have never used their
site to listen to music in the way I used this. Do you host the music shared
via the share good music feature? What on earth is going on copyright wise?

------
wave
Suggestion: On your sign up page, I think you should make it simple by just
asking username and password. Since you are just launching, your sign up page
should be very simple. See <http://anywhere.fm>

------
as
What are the copyright issues you're dealing with?

------
mynameishere
Nice, easy-to-use website, but what awful music. I'll stick to the classics,
thanks:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0>

~~~
andr
lol, well that's the idea. post the music you like

------
spydez
Blocked by my IT department already...

Ya'll may be on to something. ;)

------
jsjenkins168
Making your logo a bit prominent will make your brand more easily
identifiable. As it is right now, I searched the page but couldn't really
determine what was the logo.

~~~
zabravih
I actually like the way you've done the logo - meshing it with the slogan and
all. You've given it a very upstream look - the logo, like the site itself, is
laid out quite unconventionally. Now, I hope this was on purpose, yes? ;D

------
Prrometheus
Can I play a continuous stream of music from just the channels I follow,
preferably with forward/back/pause options?

~~~
andr
Yes, in your Podcast page. Currently it goes 3 days back, but we are thinking
about expanding that or turning it into a river.

------
rob
What language did you make it in?

~~~
andr
my homegrown PHP framework

~~~
pchristensen
Well now I have a counterexample for when people say PHP sucks :). I think
your site looks and works great and it just goes to show that great hackers
can always do great things.

~~~
andr
The advantage of writing your own framework:

    
    
      $ ab -c 5 -n 5000 http://thefeelgood.com/explore
      [...]
      Requests per second:    784.50 [#/sec] (mean)
      [...]
    
      Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
        50%      4
        66%      4
        75%      4
        80%      5
        90%     12
        95%     13
        98%     22
        99%     40
       100%     40 (longest request)
    

That's running on a 1/2GB Joyent accelerator.

------
kingnothing
Where is all of the music from?

~~~
andr
other users

------
marrone
nice, I love last.fm for this exact reason. I use that site the way you guys
are promoting this one. Skip a song or say you like it and eventually it
learns what to recommend. I will keep my eye on this one

------
hernan7
A volume control and/or some type of compression/limiting would be useful.

